# Dopamine - Wellbutrin, Requip, etc...



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone here had experience with using medicine that effectively increases dopamine levels? There are relatively few available but the most common are:

Bupropion	(Wellbutrin)	Depression
Levodopa	(Sinemet)	Parkinson's disease or syndrome
Ropinirol	(Requip)	Restless Leg Syndrome
Selegiline	(Eldepryl)	Parkinson's disease and depression (now as a patch)

Both visual processing and fear responses involve this neurotransmitter. Many posts on this site feature anxiety control problems and altered vision.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

i tried wellbutrin, and ritalin which i believe affects dopamine...not good for me. didnt like wellbutrin at all. only meds that mess with GABA seem to help me...all ADs suck ass.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi,

I take Wellbutrin for a month and a half now. I'm not sure if I feel any different.

My DR got a lot better since taking Effexor XR (I take it for 3 or 4 years now). That's the med that helped me the most till now with my DP/DR. Effexor doesn't do good for everyone (in fact, there are many here that say it made them worse) though.


----------

